# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  خطاك السوء .. يا ابوفهد  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الغلبان

يا طلال ألف سلامة .. وعسى الله يحفظك من كل شر        خطاك السوء ..

----------


## أسامه عبده

طهور لا بأس إن شاء الله يا مشرفنا العزيز.وعكة بسيطة وتعدي على خير .والله أنا كنت مكتم على الموضوع ، خايف إعلان الموضوع يكون له تأثير سلبي على اليورو لأني داخل لونق وخايف ينزل  :Tongue Smile:  .عموما ألف سلامة يا طلال ، ودواك عندي والله لكن انت ما تسمع الكلام  :Wink Smile:

----------


## alwafi

سلامات وش فيه طلال؟  :Sad Smile:

----------


## حر اليدين

مايشوف الشر  :Rose:  ........... وانا اقول ليش ارتد الدولار :Tongue Smile:    وارتفع من 3250الى 3460 ......... اكيد خبر الوعكة الصحية للمشرفنا العزيز :Teeth Smile:  ................ 
.
.
ان شاء الله الاسبوع الجاي تكون في صحة جيدة ونشوف اليورو على 3350 :Big Grin:   وندخل لونق..........
.
.
الدور الجاي عليك ابو عاصم نبي نشوف اليورو عند مستويات 3600  :Tongue Smile:  
.
.
تحياتي ..........

----------


## -MAZEN-

مايشوف شر بس طموننا عليه

----------


## asd_028

سلامات ابو الوليد الله يجمع لك بين الأجر والعافية

----------


## عياد

الف سلامة على الغالي طلال وماقدامك الا العافية ان شاء الله وماتشوف شر

----------


## abouzeed

سلامات والف مليون سلامه وطهور ولاباس 
وشكرا

----------


## أسامه عبده

يا إخوان أحب أطمنكم على الأخ العزيز طلال . الأخ الحمد لله بصحة وعافية ولكنه تعرض إلى وعكة صحية بسيطة والحمد لله تعافي منها تقريبا . عموما أتمنى أن ندعو له جميعا أن يتم الله عليه الصحة والعافية الدائمة  . وهو والله يستحق منا كل الدعاء هنا وفي ظهر الغيب لأنه فعلا له فضل علينا جميعا بدون إستثناء .  عموما انا شهادتي فيه مجروحة ، لذلك لن أطيل في ذكر فضائلة  . ولكن أحببت فقط أن أطمئنكم عن صحته والحمد لله  . أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين .

----------


## أسامه عبده

> .
> الدور الجاي عليك ابو عاصم نبي نشوف اليورو عند مستويات 3600

  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  ....  :47 47: .... :77 77: .... :48 48:   :48 48:

----------


## lehayato

ألف سلامه للأخ طلال  وطهور  أن شاء الله .

----------


## حازم بن علي الغامدي

اله سلاااااااااامة وتقوم بالعافية آمين

----------


## المشاكس

الف سلامة  يا طلال وان شاء الله طهور

----------


## مستشار

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين

----------


## خالد الفهد

علشان تبطل تعرّض لي مرة ثانية ... :Regular Smile:  اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .

----------


## الامير693

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين

----------


## كاش

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي طلال السميري  ويجمع له بين المثوبة والأجر والصحة والعافية .   سلامات يا طلال وما تشوف شر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو_الوليد

سلامات اخ طلال .... وما تشوف شرا نشالله

----------


## السنان

> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين  أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين  أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه وجميع المسلمين

 و الوالدة العزيزة ان شاء الله و جميع مرضى المسلمين

----------


## ابو شهيد

اتمنى لك الشفاء العاجل حضرة المشرف

----------


## wwajeh

الف سلامه وطهوراً ان شاء الله
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .

----------


## طلال السميري

أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يجزي أخي ابو خالد خير الجزاء وبقية الإخوة الأعزاء وأن يتقبل منهم دعائهم ويبارك فيكم جميعا. أشكركم يااخوان على السؤال وأنا الحمد لله بخير وعافية من رب العالمين جزاكم الله خير أخوكم طلال

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي طلال الله يشفيك ويمنحك الصحة والسلامة ، وحمدلله على السلامه

----------


## السفير

وانا اقول يا اخوان المنتدى ليش مظلم الاسبوع الماضي اتري شمعة المنتدى طلال بعافيه شوي ,,,,, 
الحمد لله على سلامتك يامشرفنا الغالي وما تشوف شر وعقبال الجميع
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
, بالف عافيه........

----------


## المعجزة القادمة

> أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يجزي أخي ابو خالد خير الجزاء وبقية الإخوة الأعزاء وأن يتقبل منهم دعائهم ويبارك فيكم جميعا. أشكركم يااخوان على السؤال وأنا الحمد لله بخير وعافية من رب العالمين جزاكم الله خير أخوكم طلال

 اييييييه ..  أشوف الشباب بدوا يدلعووووووووون قضينا من خالد وجانا طلال  الظاهر الشباب بيبطلون توصيات ويتفرغون لل.....  :49 49:   وبما أن الكتاب ينقرأ من عنوانه نقول شد حيلك يا أبو عاصم وتقبل الزكمة بصدر رحب  :Tongue Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:     بس عشان ماننسى ونتبع الموضة نقول :  ماتشوف شر يا  طلال السميري  :Tongue Smile:

----------


## مترووووك

طهور إن شاء الله يا طلال ............. كل شي في هذي الدنياء يبيله زكاه حتى الصحه اذا بلغة النصاب  لابد من أن يكون لها زكاه

----------


## أسامه عبده

> وبما أن الكتاب ينقرأ من عنوانه نقول شد حيلك يا أبو عاصم وتقبل الزكمة بصدر رحب

   يا اخوان انتو ايش قصتكم معايا .واحد يقول عقبال ابو عاصم .وانت تقول شد حيلك يا ألو عاصم .يا أخي حرام عليك انا ايش مسويلك .طيب خالد وزعل .... وطلال ومرض ..... وانا ايش نانويين علي.لا يكون خساره بس . لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العظيم . وحسبي الله عليكم بس

----------


## محمدفراج

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك .

----------


## abouzeed

> يا اخوان انتو ايش قصتكم معايا .واحد يقول عقبال ابو عاصم .وانت تقول شد حيلك يا ألو عاصم .يا أخي حرام عليك انا ايش مسويلك .طيب خالد وزعل .... وطلال ومرض ..... وانا ايش نانويين علي.لا يكون خساره بس . لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العظيم . وحسبي الله عليكم بس

 ان من الحب ماقتل-عسى الله يحفظك من كل مكروه- وشكر

----------


## طلال السميري

*الغلبان*    *أبو عاصم*    *alwafi*  *حر اليدين*    *-MAZEN-*    *asd_028*    *عياد*    *abouzeed*   *lehayato*   *حزومي*    *المشاكس*    *مستشار*   *خالد الفهد*    *الامير693*    *كاش*    *ابو_الوليد*   *السنان*    *ابو شهيد*    *wwajeh*   *ماجد كو*    *السفير*    *المعجزة القادمة*    *مترووووك*    *محمدفراج*   *سلمكم الله جميعا يااخوان* *أما بالنسبة لابوعاصم فتفائلوا بالخير تجدوه و لاتعطون الرجال عين لان ابوعاصم هذا قرة عيننا*

----------


## ابو حســام

تأخرت في المشاركه .. والعذر منك .. والله ما دريت عن الموضوع الا الان .. الف لا بأس عليك .. والحمدلله على سلامتك ..

----------


## طلال السميري

> تأخرت في المشاركه .. والعذر منك .. والله ما دريت عن الموضوع الا الان .. الف لا بأس عليك .. والحمدلله على سلامتك ..

 الشر مايجيك يابوحسام ويعطيك الف عافيه وأدري انك لو دريت ماتقصر ياغالي بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوساره

> تأخرت في المشاركه .. والعذر منك .. والله ما دريت عن الموضوع الا الان .. الف لا بأس عليك .. والحمدلله على سلامتك ..

 وانا والله عذري من عذر ابوحسام !! 
سلامات وماتشوف شر ياطلال .

----------


## طلال السميري

> وانا والله عذري من عذر ابوحسام !! 
> سلامات وماتشوف شر ياطلال .

 معذور يابوساره وسلمت ياغالي من كل شر بارك الله فيك

----------

